# Smith & Wesson 3000



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Finally found a Riot Shotgun. Its a S&W 3000, Washington State Police trade in.
I have been looking for some time, never could find many wood stocked versions they were all synthetic. I found this one so I grabbed it. Shes going to be my Home Defense weapon


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Picked one up this year also, but it has the plastic speed feed stock and it's the police slug version. Haven't taken it out yet to prove it out as the HD gun, my Glocks still have that primary duty. Post some range results when you have them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, now you need a side saddle and some 00 buck. i didnt know smith made a shotgun. whats it hold?

heres my baby. mossberg 590. ive shot several shotgun challenges, hence the nickname "the devastator" !% tuff to miss with this monster. 

lets see some more.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

S&W stopped making them years ago, I just found out its approx 35 years old. They had a very strong following not sure why S&W sold out their shotgun line. 
I have the 00 Buck but am actually looking for 1 buck. Tests show its a better load for HD. It holds 7+1 so I dont need a side saddle


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw your post over on Shotgun World. Good to see you found what you are looking for. If I would have known that's what you where looking for I would have found you one. 

Also don't forget about SGW it's a great site man. You will get along very well with all of us over there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Orlando, 

I know how you feel. For a couple years I was looking for a Remmington 1100 Tactical. I finally found one that I liked and for the right price a few months back. Never shot the darn thing though.... 

I have a cool as heck Winchester Police shotgun (wooden stock and stainless receiver/barrell) that's the one that usually is the "Go-To" shotgun.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you ever get the chance post a pic of the Winchester Police shotgun. I would love to see her


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

ahhh yes the wonderful home invader "silencer" haha  i keep a Remington 870 Tac-2 Shotgun 10 feet from my bed not to mention the glock g38 on my bed stand ....would mention some of my favorites in my arsenal...but according to our GOV im not suppose to have them...shhhhhh hahahah


----------

